# New to reloading



## IcySquirrel (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi I'm a beginner to reloading. I was wondering what would be a good reloader to start off with to reload the following calibers
9mm- handgun
22-250-rifle
.223-rifle
7.62X39-rifle
.40-handgun
All help would be appreciated
ICY


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If I was starting again, I'd start with an RCBS Master Reloading kit and work up from there. Reasonably priced, comes all the "necessities", and good quality. I'd recommend reading at least one reloading manual from start all the way through to the reloading data completely before starting to reload. Reading 2 or 3 manuals would be even better.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

iwantabuggy said:


> If I was starting again, I'd start with an RCBS Master Reloading kit and work up from there. Reasonably priced, comes all the "necessities", and good quality. I'd recommend reading at least one reloading manual from start all the way through to the reloading data completely before starting to reload. Reading 2 or 3 manuals would be even better.


+1


----------



## IcySquirrel (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help, iwantabuggy.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i use lee stuff when i first started out and it has worked great for me.


----------

